# I didn't see a "introduce your self thread"



## thugkitty (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm the new guy on the block, hopefully you don't fall off the tree and you will be seeing more and me, I just wanted to say hi and my goal is to get great advice that will help in my growth of my relationship and as a person, and hopefully I can give some advice back, nice to meet you all!

-love and light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: I did see a "introduce your self thread"*



thugkitty said:


> Hello everyone, I'm the new guy on the block, hopefully you don't fall off the tree and you will be seeing more and me, I just wanted to say hi and my goal is to get great advice that will help in my growth of my relationship and as a person, and hopefully I can give some advice back, nice to meet you all!
> 
> -love and light
> 
> ...


*Welcome to TAM! It's a large family that is quite good about listening to ones problems, asks probing questions, and offers solid advice!*


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: I did see a "introduce your self thread"*

Love the profile name!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: I didn't see a "introduce your self thread"*

Welcome to TAM! It's a good place to be. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------

